# Crosscutting oak plywood?



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I bought some HD 3/4" oak plywood and need to make several long across the grain cuts. I will be using a circular saw and have a muti tooth plywood blade, is plywood blade a good way to go? The piece is too big for my table saw.

I see that using masking tape is recommended for the backside and scoring for the top.

Do you double score for the cut, one on each side of the blade, or just a single score?
JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> I bought some HD 3/4" oak plywood and need to make several long across the grain cuts. I will be using a circular saw and have a muti tooth plywood blade, is plywood blade a good way to go? The piece is too big for my table saw.
> 
> I see that using masking tape is recommended for the backside and scoring for the top.
> 
> ...


I would use a 40T carbide tipped blade, and cut with the good side down. 










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would score both sides of the blade if the wood on each side is to be used.

George


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I did not get a 40 tooth blade yet. I used the plywood blade, cut face down, taped the face and scored both sides of the cut line. Scoring both sides of the line is challenging! 

This is a practice project, some drawers for tools. The results are OK, but I need to do better than OK for other projects.

Nest I will get the 40T blade for the drawer fronts.

Will oak plywood from lumber yards produce better results than the big box stores?

Thanks for the input JIm 0311


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

This works for me. Go to the local lumber yard and buy yourself whatever you want lumber wise. Save your receipt. Home Depot will price match that receipt. I keep a receipt for 3/4" 4x8' sheet of oak plywood in my wallet. So I save around 17$ every time I buy a sheet at HD. (Also HD will cut it down rough size on their panel saw for free. My local lumber yard charges.)


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Break it down (or have the lumber yard do it, mine will do 2 cuts per sheet free) into a dive that you can manage on your table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Break it down (or have the lumber yard do it, mine will do 2 cuts per sheet free) into a *dive* that you can manage on your table saw.



dive???

size?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Size. Darn auto correct.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Nest?

I like to have the sheets cut down so they fit in my mini van, also for manageability in the shed. 

The local Lowes oak has a paper thin veneer 1/100" I believe, and is made in China, so they are out. HD sells made in USA with a thicker veneer 1/40" ? When HD cuts the panel the cuts are very straight but unusably rough. Both stores charge under $45 sheet. I get a 10% veterans discount.

I did some small projects with oak plywood years ago and do not remember it being this difficult to work with and a much thicker veneer, selective memory?

I am wondering if the lumber yard panels are going to be of a much better quality? I have been reading on it and see there is a difference in quality of veneer, but will it be easier to machine? I'm probobly better off just buying a sheet and see what happens.

Thanks for the responses JIm 0311


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm surprised that your lumberyard prices are less than HD.

Also, I would imagine the quality of cut at a HD, would depend on a number of factors. One being blade sharpness.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I think 17$ a sheet is an opp's. JIm 0311


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

OK, scoring and taping are a pain, it works but I am not 100% happy with the results.

Poking around on the net I see where someone scores the veneer on his tablesaw. He is scoreing the face side About 1/16" and then does a full cut. He also does the full cut face down. I tried some practice cuts and it seems better that scoring and taping. But these are short cuts on small pieces. 

Are there any downsides to doing it this way??? JIm 0311


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea HD's panel saw will do some big tear out. But it's the only option I've got when trying to transport plywood sheets. I have a small SUV, trying to transport a full 4x8 sheet is questionable. I've done a 4x6 sheet a few times, just don't want to do it when its windy. 



Pirate said:


> I'm surprised that your lumberyard prices are less than HD.
> 
> Also, I would imagine the quality of cut at a HD, would depend on a number of factors. One being blade sharpness.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I can get help at the store loading a full sheet on the van, then I get it home and need to unload it, get it set up so I can start dismembering it, total PIA. Even if I had to pay to get it cut, it's worth it, then it goes in the van. Just need to have a sacrificial 1/2" on crosscuts.

It sure would be nice to get some more discussion on cross cutting oak plywood. I have been playing with doing a scoring cut first on the table saw, seems to work well. Surprised I have never heard of it before. Maybe I did and just forgot? 

JIm 0311


----------



## beiland (Dec 6, 2012)

*train layout benchwork*

Any advice you fellows might offer on cutting a 4x8 sheet of good quality (oak maybe) plywood into multiple 3 inch wide strips 8 foot long. These will be used to construct a grid type frame structure to support a model railroad layout.

I just think using plywood will be better that 1x3 pine or other soild wood strips,....I think it will be more uniformly straight, low in warpage, and utimately a little less expensive, possibly.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

beiland said:


> Any advice you fellows might offer on cutting a 4x8 sheet of good quality (oak maybe) plywood into multiple 3 inch wide strips 8 foot long. These will be used to construct a grid type frame structure to support a model railroad layout.



I would rip the 4x8 sheet in half, or wherever it needed to be cut, so as, to not waste wood. Then make the other rips, with more manageable pieces.
I use a Vega stock feeder, roller setup, on my Exacta fence, and it hpolds the stock tight to the fence.
Even without the feeder, I would rip them on the ts. Outfeed support is important. Not a person on the outfeed side, "trying" to help.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I use the Regular Masking tape (Tan) 2" on Both sides of the plywood and smooth it with a putty knife to ensure really good adhesion. Make my cuts then make sure to pull the tape ALWAYS pulling towards the edge of the cut to ensure I doesn't lift the wood fibers. I use a 40 tooth Carbide blade, cut with the good face down, and always get perfectly clean edges with no tear out. I also use a home build Circular saw cutting guide which helps with tear out as well.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4283497


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

I use a fine cross cut blade. 60 teeth TCG. Never had any problems....when it's sharp


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Outfeed support is important. Not a person on the outfeed side, "trying" to help.


I don't know how many times I've told my "helpers" not to pull the piece before I clear the blade...


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

jjrbus said:


> The local Lowes oak has a paper thin veneer 1/100" I believe, and is made in China, so they are out.


The company I work for recently started buying their plywood direct from China. Complete garbage. Not only is the veneer paper thin, the plys seperate at the drop of a hat, the thickness is not consistant and there's metal and who knows what else mixed inside. 

I wouldn't take it if they gave it to me for free.


----------



## goodwood (Dec 15, 2012)

I use a 140T steel plywood blade on my circular saw to rip 4x8 oak ply to manageable widths, using a Craftsman saw guide. 

My problem always arose when crosscutting, even when using a Freud 60T blade on my tablesaw. I solved the problem by cutting about 3/32" wider than the actual width, then using a straight bit on my router and a straightline cutting jig to dress the edge. It's a lot of extra work but I get clean edges. 

I've also tried the masking tape, but have had limited success. 

I'm building an entertainment center now and am dreading dealing with the oak plywood.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Even at the box stores if thy cut with circ saw cut face down. Table saw face up. You probably know it already, still worth saying IMO.


----------

